# Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue looking for transport



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw this on FB from SCMR and wanted to pass it along here:
Is there anyone in the Nashville, TN, area who would be willing to drive from Nashville to Bowling Green Saturday morning to help Cookie get to his new foster home? We desperately need to fill this one leg of the transport or Cookie won't make it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, I'm in Ohio, but I hope someone gets Cookie to her foster home.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I sent this message to my sister who is going to Vanderbuilt and a co-worker in Nashville. Cross your fingers that Amy (sister) doesn't have plans or have to study, cuz I know she will help if she can.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the response I got from my co-worker in Nasheville:

Laura, 
I love dogs and so wish I could help the little pup. I may be going to Birmingham this weekend because my dad is in ICU down there, but I’ll spread the word. Also, Amanda Hobson, who worked with us a couple of years ago volunteered at the Brown Dog Foundation here in Nashville. They help dogs in a lot of different ways. Thought maybe you could reach out to Carol Smock there: http://www.browndogfoundation.org/board

Lani is also thinking if she knows anyone who can help. Can you tell us where the pup is now? You send “or Cookie won’t make it”, is she sick? What’s her story?



I don't have access to FB, can someone on here check on Cookie again, and maybe give me some more information to pass on?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Newest update from my co-worker:

Good news!!!! Cookie has a ride to Bowling Green – just saw it on FB. They are now trying to get her from BG to Upton. Hooray!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all for being willing to help, Cookie did get to KY on Saturday, we are very grateful for the wonderful volunteers that made this happen! All went well, arriving an hour early!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yahoo!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Newest update from my co-worker:
> 
> Good news!!!! Cookie has a ride to Bowling Green – just saw it on FB. They are now trying to get her from BG to Upton. Hooray!!!


Laura - thanks so much for all your help! Sorry I didn't get back here when you posted. I wasn't on SM much.


carley said:


> Thanks all for being willing to help, Cookie did get to KY on Saturday, we are very grateful for the wonderful volunteers that made this happen! All went well, arriving an hour early!!!
> 
> Thanks again!


Terrific news, Debi. So glad that Cookie got her ride. :chili::chili:


----------

